# How many bikes do you have??



## starseven (7 Jul 2007)

I have recently sold a singlespeed and a MTB so I'm down to two. It wont last though, I already thinking about what to get next.!!  

Is it possible to have one bike??


----------



## colint (7 Jul 2007)

If it is, don't tell my wife !!

I have 3 at the moment, De Rosa summer / best bike, Kinesis winter / wet bike, Planet X crosser. Trying to think of a reason to buy a nice steel frame, apart from that I just want one


----------



## Steve Austin (7 Jul 2007)

four. A Carbon TCR, A ti Kona mtb, A ti GT mtb/commuter and a raleigh fixie

Could lose maybe one of them. i suppose


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (7 Jul 2007)

2...my daws and a very old peugot mtb with a broken se of gear levers.


----------



## punkypossum (7 Jul 2007)

Just the one...a trek4300 - basic, but I love it!


----------



## Amanda P (7 Jul 2007)

My name's Phil, and.... I'm building a fixie.

(Applause here).

There's also my trusty Galaxy (new in 1988. Frame and brakes now the only original components). My 'bent. My recently refurbished steel-frame hard-tail Marin. A Brompton, although that's really a sort of household-cum-guest bike, not exclusively mine. 

So that's three and a half, and one on the way.


----------



## Baggy (7 Jul 2007)

Two and a bit.

Betty, a 2004 Dawes Horizon.
Poppy, a Pearson Audax.
Half a tandem.

Am thinking about purchasing a singlespeed (fixed isn't my cup of tea) as am about to move somewhere with a very flat commute....


----------



## slow down (7 Jul 2007)

Just sold my old MTB so down to five - Kuota Khama, Bianchi Via Nirone, Ribble 531c, Raleigh 531c Fixed, and a Cannondale F700 MTB. There's always room for another bike


----------



## yenrod (7 Jul 2007)

Hi My names Lee - I live just outside 'de pool man arite 

   

Nah seriously;

I've 2 sort of Ive, my Dads _on loan_ (an MTB kind of bike which is quite interesting a back rack and sit up high kind of riding position... plus a settee of a saddle  


...and my Raleigh Airlite 300 _2006_ model - a black panther of a beast  

http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa159/yenrod/DSC00087-1.jpg


----------



## Keith Oates (8 Jul 2007)

Currently have 6 bikes, 3 roadies, 2MTB's and A Thorn Brevet light tourer. They are spread over three countries though but it means I can get a ride in the places a visit the most!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oldlegs (8 Jul 2007)

I am trying to keep it to three but the planet x carbon is slowly dragging me over the edge (sound of fingernails scraping)


----------



## Lefire (8 Jul 2007)

*Keith *- 6 !!!!!! I find it hard enough looking after 1.  

*Sevenstar* - I looked and your bike pics. I like the specialised. Might go for one of those next time. Looks very shiny. Any tips on keeping it like that or was this a sneeky pic before you ever rode it ?
And what's with the tall bike ? Are the barrels to stop you falling off. I've never seen anything like it. Tell me more.

I have a Bianchi Roadbike, a Claude Butler Mtb and a Unicycle that I will get round to mastering one day. I'm moving next week to a house with a much bigger garage......there'll be room for many more.......


----------



## Rhythm Thief (8 Jul 2007)

Ancient Dawes Galaxy (only the frame and seatpost are original), Cannondale tourer with roadie gearing and anonymous 531C fixie. I did have a Kona Lavadome but I swapped it for some weed.


----------



## starseven (8 Jul 2007)

Hi

Cheers the bike wasn,t new but I had spent an hour tarting it up.

My tip for cleaning is buy some muck off, realise you have just paid 7 quid for some soap,  use the contents and refill it with tesco value car shampoo and water 30/70 works lovely and the value car shampoo is about 50p for enough to fill the muc off squirter half a dozen times.!!!
Its a bit bling due to wiping it over with some autoglm after the wash. 

I can t claim the last bike was mine , Its a amphibious bike I thought might be useful last month  , there are a few more similar things here,

http://www.makezine.com/blog/archive/bicycles/


----------



## yenrod (8 Jul 2007)

6 bikes - it took me 1-2 hours to clean the _dam_ bike y.day prior to a ride so, 6 !  

Still - still got a punc. on ride but of the slow variety..so made it back thankfully as I forgot to put the pump back on the bike


----------



## longers (8 Jul 2007)

I only have the mere three bikes which is actually plenty for the space I have.

Best bike is Madone di Campiglio - Fondriest. 2nd hand with barely 300 miles done when I got it. Still had factory grease on it. A good friend did the deal for me - cheers Tone. It was wasted on the previous owner. It's probably wasted on me too but it is really lovely. Six hundred notes  

Commute and my first tour is Specialised Sirrus. Almost 1600 miles since 8th Dec 2006.

MTB doesn't get rid much nowadays so is still in good nick.


----------



## piedwagtail91 (8 Jul 2007)

i've two, had three but got rid of the road/race bike.just got a fixed and a centaur equpped roberts touring bike. ride mainly fixed as it more relaxing.heres the fixed. will post roberts when it's got it's new pannier rack on! http://picasaweb.google.com/piedwagtail91/Bikes/photo#5085236422870693938


----------



## gbb (8 Jul 2007)

Three and a half here.
Via Nirone Xenon, Raleigh Chimera...soon to be stripped of components for a Raleigh 531 frame i am renovating...and a Trek 7100FX.


----------



## fluff (8 Jul 2007)

4 Complete bikes, 1 half a bike, 1 frame. I keep meaning to look at some sort of outdoor storage solution (no decent bikes are kept outside at the mo), because they are taking over my house.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (8 Jul 2007)

one red carrera virtuoso (6061 alu, full tiagra triple groupset, carbon forks), one black reynolds 531db road bike (with dodgy back mudguard for wet commutes), and one hardtail mtb for taking the kids out on the canal towpath.


----------



## TheDoctor (9 Jul 2007)

Ribble road bike
531 handbuilt tourer
Claude Butler MTB
Hub gear pub bike (off the road with a buckled wheel)
3 speed pub bike (retired)
Cheap and cheerful folder
Dynatech 405Ti (in bits, frame a bit iffy)

That's rather too many, I suspect!



edited for typo


----------



## stephec (9 Jul 2007)

Bianchi with a Campag nine speed mix for summer/best
Kinesis with Shimano seven speed, fulled mudguarded and wintered up
Rocky Mountain steel hardtail that doesn't get much use nowadays

I also have an old Peugot steel frame that has horizontal dropouts. every time I go into the shed it mithers me to turn it into a fixed. Although I don't like the idea of riding a fixed I do like the idea of fettling, so I might just build one for the fun of it.


----------



## Peyote (9 Jul 2007)

3 and a half:

1 Specialized Allez basic roadbike (2005)
1 Specialized Rockhopper Disc MTB (2003)
1 Diamondback Joker BMX (2005) salvaged from the local river route!
An old Ridgeback Hybrid that I've experimented on by going singlespeed, before stripping the cranks and making it unusable until I get round to servicing it and getting a new crankset!

Not enough yet though...


----------



## beanzontoast (10 Jul 2007)

Was 4, currently down to 3 owing to demise of vintage Raleigh Routier (sunken drain cover  ).

One Trek mountain bike
One Dawes Galaxy (older - totally re-built and "commuterised" for year round use)
One Dawes Galaxy (new-ish: only goes out when it's dry  )

Soon to return to 4 again with addition of a still-saving-up-for-and-yet-to-be-chosen road bike.


----------



## robgul (10 Jul 2007)

My name's Rob and I'm a bikeaholic ....

.... with 14 bikes (just sold 2 and reduced the count from 16) - but 2 are my wife's so I suppose that makes 12 really (and that's actually 11 bikes + 1 trike)

Rob


----------



## ChrisW (11 Jul 2007)

Only got 5...so at week-ends have to ride the same ones again...deprived!

Idea number= n+1 where n= (number of pairs of shoes that wife claims to have) x 2...to get a more accurate reflection.


----------



## chris42 (11 Jul 2007)

I only have 2 bikes now:
Trek 5500 carbon XXX lite forks, Dura ace with Mavic ES wheels
Trek 1500 Dura ace/Ultegra.
Both road bikes


----------



## dub-no-bass (11 Jul 2007)

Just the two.
Trek 7300FX Rigid '05 (hybrid)
Trek 6500 Disc '06 (MTB)

Currently stroking my chin in contemplation at a Trek 1000. Why Trek? Because my LBS, who are great, only sell Treks... and I really like both my bikes. I just don't think the hybrid would get used much anymore if I bought the road bike, and I don't want to hurt its feelings..
I think I'll wait until it gets stolen or written off, which is fairly inevitable in this town, and buy one then :?:


----------



## andy_wrx (11 Jul 2007)

I've got 4, plus front half of a tandem, Mrs WRX has 1 plus the back half.

2006 Spesh Roubaix Comp as 'best' 
2003 Spesh Allez as winter/occasional commuter/2nd bike
Giant TCR Aero as TT/Tri bike
1992 Kona Kilauea MTB : original 1992 condition including tyres
Dawes Double Edge tandem 
Mrs WRX has a Spesh Sirrus as her only bike !

And there's an Edinburgh CoOp Bob-trailer hanging from the ceiling

The poor lawnmower is very cramped in the garage.


----------



## Whippet (11 Jul 2007)

Just sold my MTB so down to one nifty little Solaro which is fulfilling a number of roles, and saving at the mo for next years' summer bikes...but just the one for now. :?: 

However if the question arises again next year then I'd love to say..

Wilier Mortirolo
Spesh Stumpjumer
Ambrosio Solaro
Track bike of some description

Must work harder :?:


----------



## derosa (11 Jul 2007)

I'm with Rob - 12 bikes at the moment :?: , but that includes two track bikes and an old Dawes that is permanaetly attached to the turbo.
Best bike is a DeRosa King.


----------



## Cathryn (11 Jul 2007)

I have two...George, my Dawes hybrid, and the lovely new Liesl, my Thorn XTC. Still feeling quite guilty about having one bottom but two bikes...but one per cheek, I guess!


----------



## starseven (11 Jul 2007)

Hi Cathryn

Good names, I chose the first for son number one. 

Do only the ladies give there bikes names ?


----------



## Monty Dog (12 Jul 2007)

Seven at the mo:
Best bike - Colnago CT1 with carbon everything (too good to race!)
Race bike - Battaglin RS1 carbon
Cross bike - Xi'an ti frame - looks like the love child of a MTB & road bike
TT Bike - currently for sale
Track bike - Terry Dolan which lives on the turbo
Everyday fixie - Gios Compact
Classic fixie - Gios Aerodynamic


----------



## Soltydog (12 Jul 2007)

Only 2 bikes for me, but longing after more

Spesh Allez Elite, for best
& Spesh Globe Sport for commuting & wet weather

Both fairly new, but sold off 3 older bikes in the last year or so


----------



## Leyton Rocks (13 Jul 2007)

Just the three
Condor Squadra - my best
Spesh Langster - for work
Spesh Crossroads - relegated to riding with my wife who's just got an hybrid, hope to use for touring too


----------



## orkneyblues (13 Jul 2007)

2 for me, my 2005 galaxy and an old Apollo mtb that I think will become my practice maintenance bike so that it wont really matter when I have more bits left over than when I started, usually the case with me.


----------



## Rab (13 Jul 2007)

4 at the moment

Focus Cayo - My good road bike
Specialized sequoia - commuter
Specialized Rockhopper - MTB
and an old Raleigh fixed wheel- winter commuter

Mrs Rab thinks I have too many, so I may point her in the direction of this thread :?:


----------



## bonj2 (13 Jul 2007)

I've only got two, a road bike and a proper bike. :?: *runs*


----------



## Smeggers (13 Jul 2007)

A blue Ribble Mirage
A grey Marin Bear Valley

... wish it was more :?:


----------



## killiekosmos (13 Jul 2007)

I've got three at moment:

My new Giant SCR2 which is getting lots of use

A CB Voyager used for cycle touring

An old Raleigh Firefly MTB concerted to a commuter

but......

my local paper has an advert for 2 Dawes Galaxys (ladies and gents) £100 pair .... I'm tempted to buy the wife a pressy :?:


----------



## thejonesy (13 Jul 2007)

Only three and a half.
A Yeti 575 full susser which I built from scratch last summer - awesome bike!
Graham Weigh road bike which I've had for about 5 years - my (re) intro to road bikes.
Planet X Carbon road bike which I've had for a couple of weeks through the Halfords cycle2work scheme, still getting used to it, still smiling every time I go out on it.
And finally got an Orange Sub 5 frame (M silver/black) sitting in the garage if anyone wants to make an offer! :?:


----------



## derall (13 Jul 2007)

I have five: 

The oldest in my stable are a Raleigh Record Tourer and a Saracen Sahara MTB (rigid f/r). There’s also 

an HP Velotechnic StreetMachine, 

an Airnimal Chameleon 105 (although the one pictured suffered a frame fracture when I was pushing too hard on a climb. Richard replaced the frame without any hesitation or delay, so I now have a nice black frame :?: )

and a Claud Butler San Remo

Only the Claud Butler is in use at the moment, hoping to move sometime soon so all the others are dismantled and boxed up ready to go as soon as a new posting comes along.

I still need a fixie and the collection will be complete  . Until the next one I find I need :?: .


----------



## PatrickPending (14 Jul 2007)

Hi, I have 3

Specialized Allez - upgraded with Mavic SSC brakes and a carbon fibre seatpost - used for leasure rides on the road at weekends

Trek Hybrid - for canal towpaths and light off road 

Carlton (don't know the model) - Old steel framed bike used for commuting (did 400Km on it last week) - upgraded with 105 STI gears 

Still thinking I should get a canoe with all this rain!


----------



## punkypossum (14 Jul 2007)

starseven said:


> Hi Cathryn
> 
> Good names, I chose the first for son number one.
> 
> Do only the ladies give there bikes names ?



Looks like it, mine's called Simon!


----------



## cyclingfury (23 Jul 2007)

1. Old steel Dawes, permanently attached to the turbo trainer
2. Scott Racing MTB
3. Custom build Vernan Barker in Columbus steel for errands/winter use
4. Custom build Bertoletti in Titanuim - best bike

Could do with a fixed next.........


----------



## Lardyboy (24 Jul 2007)

As some other members will confirm....

Bikes just like guitars, you always have one too few! 

At the mo,

A Moulton TSR30db for virtually everything
A Kona Cindercone mtb for those few days I feel like offroading
A Peugot ANC replica from around '86

And a Sunday Silk Road on order!


----------



## graham56 (24 Jul 2007)

Only two at the moment 

Claude Butler Pro road bike 

Scott hybrid


----------



## Joe (24 Jul 2007)

Just two. A 2006 Hardrock Sport and a Giant road bike. 
I also have a frame, which I am scouring ebay for cheap parts for, in order to attempt my first build.


----------



## fossyant (24 Jul 2007)

Just 3

Custom Built Frank Herety Columbus SLX with Dura Ace 7400 (Best Bike)
Hand Built Ribble 653 with Ultegra
Diamond Back MTB with Deore LX

Also 3 x kids scooters, 2 x kids bike, 1 x kids trike, 1 x wife's mtb

The Herety is here !

http://digitalsafe.pipex.com/11135881


----------



## jashburnham (24 Jul 2007)

Just the 3

Specialized Allez - Winter/Wet commuter.
Focus Variado Expert - Dry weather bike and summer commuter.
Wilier Mortirolo - Summer bike and my pride and joy.


----------



## HJ (24 Jul 2007)

Only one


----------



## TheDoctor (25 Jul 2007)

Ribble road/audax bike, 531 touring bike (although it's a flat-bar commuter ATM) mountain bike, cheap and nasty folder, 3 speed pub bike, 4 speed hub geared bike (pringled back wheel ATM).

I just need a fixie now. And a recumbent. And a superlight carbon climbing bike for the Alps.


----------



## goo_mason (25 Jul 2007)

Just one for me; not sure where I'd put another one in my flat ! I suppose it could live in daughter's room Mon - Fri, but where would it go when she stays with me at the weekends ?

I'd love a road bike just for the thrill of the speed and the lightness


----------



## tomb1960 (27 Jul 2007)

I have four, worse still they all have names! Betty a Hewitt Cheviot SE, Audrey a Hewitt Alpine audaxy type bike, Freda my commuting Genesis Flyer single speed, and poor old Roger a venerable old Raleigh Pioneer Hybrid which is my pub bike. I'd love an out and out road bike and an MTB, but my family would probably disown me completely.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (27 Jul 2007)

3 at the moment, with 1 going to a new home this afternoon :?:

1. My Halfrauds Apollo '50kg-of-pure-bike' Slammer which was bought when I started commuting (didn't last too long as it took an age and was hard work on that thing!!), but mostly for going more 'off-road' for my photography hobby (I'm sure someone can misconstrue that with ease!) 

2. My Halfrauds Carerra Subway 1 which was a nice upgrade last year to get back into the cycle commuting - much lighter and infinitely more pleasant to ride... thought it was the bee's knees! :?:

3. A Spesh Allez bought a couple of months back... mmmmmm, a joy to ride. Not a hugely expensive bike, but so much lighter, faster and more responsive... an absolute dream compared with my other bikes. 

I'm taking the Apollo (assuming the bike rack on the car can take the weight!) to a mate's caravan so he can have a bike there. It gives me more room in my garage too so everyone's a winner.


----------



## gbyers (27 Jul 2007)

Just 3

Bianchi Via Nirone Campag Veloce Groupset

Scott Sportster P4, Shimano Deore Groupset

Ancient Diamondback Hardtail MTB that really needs to go to the charity bike rebuild shop.

They all live in the barn securely locked to :

set of ladders; barbecue, garden bench.

The whole lot could be nicked but the noise would awaken the dead


----------



## Emu (27 Jul 2007)

3 plus use of a 4th:
1. Brompton 6 geared S type
2. 11 year old Specialized Rockhopper - not many original components
3. Carerra Subway 1
4. Trek 700 - my husband's

The garden shed also contain a kids BMX, a 1980s 24" boys MTB, a Universal girls 24" MTB and a 16" girls bike.

I haven't named any of my bikes.


----------



## laurence (27 Jul 2007)

5 and a half

Orange clockwork, shimano dx running gear
Orange E4, shimano and sachs gears, hope hubs
Fuquay 'custom' road bike - 2nd hand, so not custom for me
Orange Clockwork - stripped of gears, track ends added and running as a single speed.
Pegoretti Marcelo. Campag centaur 10 sp. custom built, for me.
and the half - Pinarello Stelvio frame and forks. 2nd hand as i couldn't resist such a beautiful bike (it was the road bike i'd lusted over when i was just an mtb'er). mix of components still in boxes bought on ebay and in sales.

L


----------



## Jack (27 Jul 2007)

Only 1.  The Trek Pilot. I want to build my own road bike shortly and leave the Trek just for commuting. Little bit scared about that prospect though - I just need to choose the frame well. :?: Oh - I think I have a 5 year old mtb hanging around somewhere but I have run it to within an inch of its life.


----------



## asterix (28 Jul 2007)

3

British Eagle Touristique - a 1980's competitor to the Dawes Galaxy but with a livelier ride

modified Bob Jackson tourer with 26" wheels

Roberts Compact Audax - specced for fast rides in the hills


----------



## dangerousjules (28 Jul 2007)

i've got 6 spread between yorksire and london...i'm ill i know, ocd perhaps?
1.moots rigormootis(mtb xc)
2.moots vamoots(road)
3.thorn exp(touring/commuting)
4.klein q-pro(road)
5.merlin xlm(mtb)
6.independent fabrication ti delux.
my babies...it took me alot of hard work to afford those!
p.s i've popped my cherry, my first post on cycle chat...thought i'd see how it is as i'm feeling a bit lonely over on bike radar.


----------



## Jack (28 Jul 2007)

dangerousjules said:


> i've got 6 spread between yorksire and london...i'm ill i know, ocd perhaps?
> 1.moots rigormootis(mtb xc)
> 2.moots vamoots(road)
> 3.thorn exp(touring/commuting)
> ...



Welcome to Cyclechat!


----------



## doyler78 (28 Jul 2007)

Just the one here too. A Spesh Sirrus Comp. Love it for my commute but not nearly as practical for my local rides. Will have to get a proper road bike for these.


----------



## Thomas Aquinas (31 Jul 2007)

I have four and a frame.

A Lemond Tourmalet (2003) with a Reynolds 853 frame. Nice bike.

A bike built around a St John St Cycles road frame.

A road bike built around a Van Tuyl frame which I purchased second hand from LBS. I only went into the shop to buy a chain. Came out with frame, forks and headset!

A GT mountain bike which I use for going to the shops.

A Claud Butler road frame.

I'm already thinking about my next purchase. The new Audax frame from SJS Cycles sounds good value!


----------



## gambatte (1 Aug 2007)

Hi, newbie here. Been back into bikes since my 40th birthday last year Wanted something daft, which I'd never get rid of. http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=30602 Soon after got a 2006 Gt Avalanche 2.0 Disc, its had a couple of upgrades. Mech discs swapped to hayes FX9 and the drivechain upgraded to 9spd http://lh5.google.com/garryneedham/RkYG_gK0QxI/AAAAAAAAAIk/QPBlHMM1d14/2007_05120019.JPG?imgmax=512 Recently got the roady/commuter. http://lh5.google.com/garryneedham/RoUIL9gwCgI/AAAAAAAAAI0/LsMESWE4j2U/2007_06290001.JPG?imgmax=512 since had a change of pedals reflectors removed etc. Started 2 work commutes/week 15mile each way


----------



## John Wr (1 Aug 2007)

Showroom bike - Pedal force ZX2 carbon with Campag Record 10 speed triple - only used in good weather.

All weather bike - Ribble winter frame with Campag Chorus 9 speed and full guards and rack - mostly winter use.

Museum bike - 1964 Bob Jackson with near full period Campag record components - used on a few occasions each year.

Off road bike - 1994 Trek 920 with some upgrades incl susp forks.

Town bike - tatty old Raleigh frame with any old hand down components.

No room for any more bikes in the garage what with the rest of the family's bikes.

John.


----------

